# the exact opposite



## vatrahos

"That's the exact opposite of what they told us" cümlesi Türkçeye çevirmek isteyip şu yazdım: "O, bize söylediklerinin tam zıddı." Yanlış mı?


----------



## dawar

vatrahos said:


> "That's the exact opposite of what they told us" cümlesi*ni* Türkçeye çevirmek isteyip şu*nu* yazdım:







> "O, bize söylediklerinin tam zıddı." Yanlış mı?


ben "*şu*, bize söylediklerinin tam zıddı." derdim ama emin değilim, başka bir fikir bekleyelim.


----------



## Rallino

*Zıttı *is written with *t*.

I wouldn't use the word _zıt,_ but maybe someone else would find it OK.

*Bu*, onların bize söylediğinin tam tersi.


----------



## dawar

Türk dil kurumu "zıddı" denmesini kabul ediyor 

http://www.tdk.gov.tr/TR/SozBul.aspx?F6E10F8892433CFFAAF6AA849816B2EF05A79F75456518CA&Kelime=z%C4%B1t

Ayrıca bu yumuşama kulağa daha hoş geliyor


----------



## Rallino

Hmm...Bence kulağa hiç hoş gelmiyor _zıddı_ demek. Ben şimdiye kadar hep _zıttı_ şeklinde kullandım. Demek öyle değilmiş. Madem TDK öyle diyor öyle kullanacağız o zaman. Teşekkürler düzeltmen için


----------



## dawar

hehe aslında pek TDK yanlısı değilimdir ama burda işime geldi çünkü kendimden o kadar emin değildim


----------



## Rallino

TDK'nın yazım kılavuzuna göre, ben meğer hiçbir şeyin yazımını bilmiyormuşum..

*kâğıt* şapkayla yazılıyor; ancak *lağım* şapkasız...

Bir mantık olmadığına göre ezberlemek lazım. Türkçe'de yazı birliği hâlen (<-- şapkalıymış.) sağlanamadı. Bir yerde gördüğümüz kelime başka yerde başka şekilde yazılıyor. Türklerin yarısı şapkalar kalktı sanıyor; ama TDK yazım kılavuzuna göre şapkalı onlarca kelime var. "Türkçe okunduğu gibi yazılan bir dildir" deriz hep; ben buna rağmen birçok kelimenin yazılışını bilmediğimi keşfettim az önce, ve utandım diyebilirim. Ben dilbilimci değilim; ama birilerinin bu konuya bir el atması lazım artık diye düşünüyorum.


----------



## dawar

Evet katılıyorum, ama şunuda unutmamak lazım, Arapça ve Farsçadan gelen kelimeleri latin alfabesine uyarlamak epey zor bir iş. Ve bunu bu kadar az istisnayla başarabilmek 1928 dilbilimcilerinin çok büyük bir başarısıdır (politik olarak bunu başarı olarak bulmasamda). Mesela fransızcada bir çok dilin karışımıdır (frenkçe, keltçe, latince vs) ama bildiğiniz gibi istisnaların haddi hesabı yok fransızcada. 

Tabiki bende dilbilimci değilim, dolayısıyla pek detaya giremeyeceğim...


----------

